# Vermeer SC252 clutch replacement/brandishing ?



## shooterschafer (May 11, 2013)

Ok my clutch went out and I have a new one here for replacement. When I ordered it from Vermeer the parts guy told me that I would need to brandish the new clutch and that the instructions on how to do this would be included with the new clutch. He said if it is not brandished the new one will not last. The instructions were not in the box and Vermeer is closed today so I cannot call them on it till Monday. So does anyone know anything about doing this? I would sure like to get it done today as I have work that is backing up on me. Much thanks in advance !


----------



## Plyscamp (May 12, 2013)

Once you get it installed, set the engine to a high idle. Engage the clutch 30 times allowing the wheel to come to a complete stop each time. Then its ready to go to work.


----------



## Mowingman (May 12, 2013)

Actually, it is called "burnishing" the clutch. Plyscamp is correct. That's how you do it. We used the same procedure on ZTR lawnmower clutches when I had my lawn equipment store.
Jeff



Plyscamp said:


> Once you get it installed, set the engine to a high idle. Engage the clutch 30 times allowing the wheel to come to a complete stop each time. Then its ready to go to work.


----------



## shooterschafer (May 12, 2013)

Thanks fellas! I have one other question about obtaining the proper tension on the cutter wheel belt and jack shaft belt. I don't have the proper tool for it and have just been pushing down on the belts to see how tight they are. I am sure there is a better way. Any ideas?


----------



## shooterschafer (May 12, 2013)

Ahh brandishing like waving a firearm around duh. I could aware that is what he told me but then again my hearing sucks! How do you check the sheave alighnment?


----------

